# looking for window installer near shalimar



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

well im doing some work and i have ran into a issue today that i might have to out source due to finding the window issue.what i have is a set of windows (3 windows together) 108 inch by 73 inch tall. i cannot find a replacement window as of yet (broken window is a mayfair) and if i cannot find a replacement i might need to just exchange all 3 and be done with it.
anyone do windows in the area of shalimar that could check into and get me a price for the window and a price to swap them out? and im needing it done soon


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

So, a window is broken? Just the glass or the complete window? If you can take the window out pretty much any window place can order a window for you or that top/bottom stash... Lee's window and glass in pensacola, has done work for us in the past.


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

we installed windows for lows lic general contractor

356-4363


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

barebones1 said:


> we installed windows for lows lic general contractor
> 
> 356-4363


 
brandon,
got your window price. so many calls your # got bumped call me356-4363 tom


----------

